# Venison Polish Sausage



## bassman (Sep 22, 2008)

Made 30 pounds of venison Polish sausage.Second  pic is when I first put them in the smoker. First pic is after reaching 155 degrees.


----------



## supervman (Sep 22, 2008)

THAT looks GREAT! 
V


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 22, 2008)

It doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## walking dude (Sep 22, 2008)

darn you bass..............looking GOOD...........

hoping for a grinder and a stuffer for christmas............*sigh*


----------



## mulepackin (Sep 22, 2008)

Great looking links. Hope they taste as good as they look. I'm bettin they will


----------



## pantherfan83 (Sep 23, 2008)

Great job Bassman


----------



## salmonclubber (Sep 23, 2008)

wow great looking sausage


----------



## 365buckin (Dec 15, 2014)

recipe or premixed blend?


----------



## elginplowboy (Dec 15, 2014)

Congrats, really nice looking sausages


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 15, 2014)

That's a awesome looking pile of sausage!!!


----------



## bassman (Dec 16, 2014)

365buckin said:


> recipe or premixed blend?


Boy, this got brought up from waaay back!  I'm thinking I used a recipe from Rytek Kutas' book and possibly added some of my own spice.  Hard to

remember from six years ago.


----------



## 365buckin (Dec 16, 2014)

Hahahaha, yeah its been a while.  I've been doing some digging in the wildgame section lately looking for new good ideas and recipes.  I have venison in the freezer from this deer season that is ready to meet and greet the smoker!!!!  Nice looking sausage.  I'm thinking about making a polish myself too.


----------



## smokermacdonald (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm glad this thread was re-ignited! I've ordered a LEM stuffer, and I just can't wait to start making some of my own sausage!! I just love good Hot Italian Sausage!

Beautiful looking sausage in the image above, well done!!


----------

